# RJK's Cairn of the Skeleton King: OOC-Chat



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello together,

I am looking for valiant adventurers who dare to confront the horrors of Robert J. Kuntz' _Cairn of the Skeleton King_!

The game will open on February 15th and is estimated to be completed in about one month of daily gaming. Post are supposed to be short, but eloquent, and to be made on a daily base.  



_You have been hired by Viridian agents to escort two former prisoners of the City State dungeons, a Houri and a quiet Liowan, from Modron to the town of Tegel, where they are supposed to be handed over to the Green Emperor's secret police.

The identities of your prisoners were not revealed to you, though the the considerably high amount of money you were offered, may let you guess that the persons under your custody might be of value to someone of importance. 

To make sure that you would not betray your employers, you were accompanied by Volaju, a  paladin of Armadad Bog.

You left Modron for the Gasconfold plains, and travelled for two weeks along the northern shores of the Difring river until you reached the valley of Tegel. 

There, you had a very unpleasant meeting with one of the wild Troll families that inhabit the rocky eastern highlands.

Leaving the prisoners under Volaju's duty, you followed the Trolls to their lair, were you confronted and killed them.

But when you returned, you found Volaju dead and your encampment devastated - and the prisoners gone..._



*Basic Information
*

_System:_ D&D 3.5

_Setting_: Judges Guild's Known World - Wilderlands of High Fantasy

_Books Allowed for Character Generation:_ Player's Handbook (Core), Player's Handbook II, Heroes of Horror, Complete Adventurer, Comnplete Warrior, Player's Guide to the Wilderlands.

_Books Forbidden:_ Cairn of the Skeleton King, by Robert J. Kuntz 

_Character Starting Level:_ 7, 29-point-buy

_Special Rules:_ No Prestige Classes, no psionics, no plane-travelling characters from another world!

_Posting Speed:_ One post per day! (Idle state...)

_Starting Date:_ Feb 15

_Maximum Number of Players:_ 8

_Player Slots:_

1 *Kafkonia* - Timrek, The Kobold Paladin

2 *DM_Matt* - Adam "Whirling Rock" Karsh, Goliath Barbarian

3 *zoons* - Zanax Frost, Druid from the Northlands

4 *kinem* - Anton Sharp, The Corpsetamer

5 *Vertexx69* - Titus Moraphim Sebastion, "The Battlehammer"

6 *Nephtys* - Maigreth Mersine, Wandering Wizard

7 *ethandrew* - Rupert Nightstrider, Thieving Barbarian

8 -Open-


All interested members of Endur's _Expedition to Castle Ravenloft_ game have a slot sure if they want to join.

Apart from that, everyone is invited, though I personally would prefer players who know at least a bit about the _Wilderlands of High Fantasy_ setting. 

Happy character-tinkering in the meantime! As soon as some players signal their interest, 
I'll open a thread at the Rogues Gallery boards where you may post your fully-stated PCs...

Yours,

Rafael


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 22, 2007)

Link to "Rogues Gallery" - Thread

Lin to "In-Game" - Thread


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 22, 2007)

Point Buy? Roll for stats?


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry, had not completed the editing...  29 point buy.   This will only be a scenario, so, since there's no leveling-up during the gaming action, make your characters as mights as you can.

Starting money and equipment as per the core books.


----------



## zoons (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Raph,

I have no experience with the setting whatsoever, but I'm flexible for character class.  Let me know if I can help flesh out an adventuring party.

Z


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 22, 2007)

You're welcome!


----------



## zoons (Jan 22, 2007)

Great.  I'll start making a character soon.  I'll have it posted to the linked thread by the end of the week.  7th level is interresting for a number of classes.  Any race restrictions or prefferences due to the setting?  I'd prefer something along Human, Half-Elf, Elf or Dwarf line, but I can be persuaded to be almost anything if it fits the story.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 22, 2007)

I am working on statting up Timrek the Kobold paladin as we speak. Tremble before the kobold with a strength of 20!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 22, 2007)

Reserved a slot for Kafkonia; Zoon, you can pick whatever standard race you want. The only real restriction for WL is that there are no drows. You might want to check the following document, to flesh your PC's backstory out a bit:

http://www.judgesguild.com/pdf/enwm_lesser_races.pdf


----------



## Legildur (Jan 22, 2007)

Count me in, probably for probably a half-orc rogue, or maybe ranger or scout (bounty hunter type) - Jake the Nose.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jan 22, 2007)

No Wilderlands experience but willing to offer a character, a Dragon Shaman/Monk probably. Just wondering, how would you rule the use of a lasso? 

Good to know it will run for around a month, but starting the 15 could prove an issue (to me, of course), so take into accound that I might back down if I result overwhelmed by IB (International Baccaleurate) assignments.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 22, 2007)

Recorded, and awaiting your concrete proposals. This will a tough module, so a balanced party might be a good choice.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 22, 2007)

Slot 2 given to Land Outcast!


----------



## Legildur (Jan 23, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Reserved a slot for Kafkonia; Zoon, you can pick whatever standard race you want. The only real restriction for WL is that there are no drows. You might want to check the following document, to flesh your PC's backstory out a bit:
> 
> http://www.judgesguild.com/pdf/enwm_lesser_races.pdf



I've just had a look at the link.  Do Ghul have a base speed of 50ft or 30ft?  The text clearly says 50ft, but the stat block for the Ghul warrior wearing leather armor says only 30ft.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 23, 2007)

Y...Y... You want to play a BONE-FOLK?!  Aaaalrighty, then...

  50 ft should be the base speed, I think. If you decide to play such a critter, take into consideration that the bone folk comes from the far east, and has a distinct oriental (samurai) touch.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 23, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Y...Y... You want to play a BONE-FOLK?!  Aaaalrighty, then...
> 
> 50 ft should be the base speed, I think. If you decide to play such a critter, take into consideration that the bone folk comes from the far east, and has a distinct oriental (samurai) touch.



I'll keep that in mind.  Maybe a Ghul Ninja then??

A Bugbear Ranger (or Scout) 3 is also calling to me....


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 23, 2007)

Just pick what you think fits better. A Bugbear will maybe have an easier life on the Roglaras (WL main land), while a Ghul Ninja will maybe be a bit deadlier in battle...

Now, I am a bit disappointed that noone has volunteered to play a True Necromancer (Heroes fof Horror) already... Lvl 7 is already pretty brutal for such a magician...


----------



## Legildur (Jan 23, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Just pick what you think fits better. A Bugbear will maybe have an easier life on the Roglaras (WL main land), while a Ghul Ninja will maybe be a bit deadlier in battle...
> 
> Now, I am a bit disappointed that noone has volunteered to play a True Necromancer (Heroes fof Horror) already... Lvl 7 is already pretty brutal for such a magician...



Well, I don't have Heroes of Horror, so nothing I take will be that dangerous   

Any hints about the main part of the scenario? Is it outdoors? Dungeon crawling? Is there a dominant creature type as the foe (eg undead springs to mind with the title)?


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 23, 2007)

I wont give you any hints, but what do you deduce from the title _*CAIRN* of the *SKELETON KING*_, my dear Watson?


----------



## zoons (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd like to try a Northern Druid (Probably Human).  Since I qualify for the third level of Animal companion (Druid 7), what do you think of swapping a Dire tiger for a Winter wolf.  I know it's technically a Magical Beast instead of a true animal, but the DC(5) for the critter is identical and I think the background will be better for the setting.

If so, you can put Zanax Frost down as the party's Druid.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 23, 2007)

*Recorded*


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 23, 2007)

BTW, you might want to check this page for more info on the WL setting:

http://www.judgesguild.com/

You may read any document you find there.


----------



## kinem (Jan 24, 2007)

OK, I will volunteer to play a True Necromancer.  I considered it but had held off because it seemed like a bit of a power play given the title of the module.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 24, 2007)

You're welcome!


----------



## kinem (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks.  Do you allow material from Libris Mortis?  It's not listed as allowed, but not specifically forbidden in your post.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 24, 2007)

Depends; but usually, it should be okay, though I don't think it is plausible play a monster/undead character in this adventure and setting.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 24, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Depends; but usually, it should be okay, though I don't think it is plausible play a monster/undead character in this adventure and setting.



I suspect that Kinem is looking at some of the anti-undead feats.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 24, 2007)

That would be fine, no question.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 25, 2007)

Come on, there's still room for three more players!


----------



## zoons (Jan 25, 2007)

Continuing to update character.

Sorry about the long backstory.  I kind of got swept up in the moment.  I'll concentrate on the nuts and bolts a little better over the next few days.  Then I'll add the short version of the backstory.


----------



## kinem (Jan 26, 2007)

I've mostly statted the Dreadneck - Anton Sharp the Corpsetamer - and he's nasty indeed.  I still have to work on his background.

I picked the following from Libris Mortis.  Ivid, let me know if you allow these so I can finalize the build:

Feats:
Tomb-Tainted Soul: You are healed by negative energy like an undead, and harmed by postive energy such as cure spells.

(Note: That would allow me to heal myself at will using my Charnel Touch.)

Empower Turning: Multiply your turning or rebuking 'damage' (the total HD that can be affected) by 1.5.

Items:
Scepter of the netherworld: The holder of this rod is treated as 3 levels higher when turning or rebuking undead.  Cost: 9000 gp.

A dread necromancer gets 'Advanced learning' at 4th level, which lets him add a 1st or 2nd level cleric or wizard necromancy spell to his spell list.  All of the 1st and 2nd level necromancy spells in the PHB and HoH are already on the spell list, so to use this you'd have to go beyond core rules and HoH.  Libris Mortis contains one spell that would qualify, ghoul glyph, but I mislike it.  I once created the following spell for another game, so let me know if I could take this instead:

[sblock]Skull: Necromancy
Level: Clr 1, Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Effect: Animated skull
Duration: 5 minutes/level
Saving Throw: N/A
SR: N/A

Animates an unattached, dead skull from a medium sized creature. The skull is an undead creature with 1d6 hit points, can fly at speed 10’, has an AC of 16, and can attack with a bite (+4 attack bonus, 1d4 damage).  It has turn resistance equal to 2 + the caster level.

The animator can control the skull, but he can also allow another to control it.  The controller must also be in contact with the skull when it is animated, and the animator must also touch the controller during the casting of the spell (not continuously, just at a certain point in the ritual).

The skull moves as directed by the controller.  Such commands are telepathic and can be made as a free action, but are limited to one round of movement and attack/peace.  If commanded to attack, it attacks any creature it sees within 5’, except for the controller, and attacks until instructed otherwise.  It always moves silently.

Diminutive undead: ½ d12, AC 16 (+4 size, +2 natural), att bite +4 (+4 size), dam 1d4; init +4 (+4 improved init); (S 10, I 1, D 10, W 10, C -, Ch 1), move: fly 10’ (perfect), face/reach 1’x1’/0’; saves: fort +0, ref +0, will +2; align NE; SQ undead qualities, darkvision, TR 3; skill: spot +3; feat: improved initiative[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jan 26, 2007)

You might want to buy him a Robe of Bones (DMG p265), at 2.4k...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 26, 2007)

zoons said:
			
		

> Sorry about the long backstory.  I kind of got swept up in the moment.  I'll concentrate on the nuts and bolts a little better over the next few days.  Then I'll add the short version of the backstory.




No, why? - That's cool! There more you build around your character, the better for the game!  



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> I've mostly statted the Dreadneck - Anton Sharp the Corpsetamer - and he's nasty indeed.  I still have to work on his background.
> 
> I picked the following from Libris Mortis.  Ivid, let me know if you allow these so I can finalize the build:
> 
> ...




No problem, as far as I am concerned. He'll be terribly devastating, but, hey, he isn't a necromancer for nothing, is he?


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 26, 2007)

I am working on Timrek. The problem is that my books are all at home, but I do most of my Enworlding from work, where I'm limited to the SRD.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 27, 2007)

No problem - there's still about two weeks to go.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 27, 2007)

Which is lucky for me, because I've got just enough time to respond to existing PbP games, but not for generating a new character.  Probably in a couple of days.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 27, 2007)

No problem, we're in no rush!


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 28, 2007)

Would "races of the dragon" and or "complete divine" be allowed? If so I'll weigh in with Titus Moraphim Sebastion "Battlehammer" 7th lvl dragonborn (bronze) cleric (human) of war & travel.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 28, 2007)

A Dragonborn could fit into the WL setting pretty well, so no problem for me! 

Now, I don't have complete divine, but if you explain me the powers your PC draws from it, no problem as well.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 28, 2007)

Would the _circlet of persuasion_ (+3 on all charisma based checks) lend its bonus to turning checks and damage (since they are both charisma based checks)?

@ Kafkonia - you might want to consider "extra inhilation" feat from races of the dragon. It lets you use your breath weapon every 1D4 rounds instead of 1/day.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 29, 2007)

> @ Kafkonia - you might want to consider "extra inhilation" feat from races of the dragon. It lets you use your breath weapon every 1D4 rounds instead of 1/day.



Sorry "extra inhilation" only gives you 1 more per day...dragon breath lets you use it every 1D4 rounds but requires 6HD.

@ Kinem - You need to buy the "Improved Familiar" feat from the DMG to get the imp


----------



## kinem (Jan 29, 2007)

Vertex - No, unlike a wizard a true necromancer (HoH) gets an imp familiar (or one of the other evil choices) for free at 7th level.

BTW, I don't have RotD and am curious about the tradeoff involved in being dragonborn.  For those abilities it would seem you'd have to take a LA or something, but your PC is statted at 7th level.  Is there a cost to it?  Sorry if there is and you didn't notice it, but just trying to keep things fair.

Ivid, between my rebuking and Vertex's turning, are you sure there are enough undead in the module?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 29, 2007)

> Vertex - No, unlike a wizard a true necromancer (HoH) gets an imp familiar (or one of the other evil choices) for free at 7th level.




Kewl, I don't have HoH so was just goin by what I've got   



> BTW, I don't have RotD and am curious about the tradeoff involved in being dragonborn.  For those abilities it would seem you'd have to take a LA or something, but your PC is statted at 7th level.  Is there a cost to it?  Sorry if there is and you didn't notice it, but just trying to keep things fair.




It doesn't have a level adjustment. You basically make a pact to become Bahamut's bitch and try to kill any evil dragons you happen upon, no deals no negotiation. It only costs 100gp and 24 hours to become dragonborn. I just got the book and wanted to try it out 

I figured you could only command 14HD of undead so after that I can just kill em all!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the quick character submission, Vertexx! I promise it will be fun...


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 29, 2007)

If this is a HoH game, mark me down as an Archivist.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 29, 2007)

Expecting your submission!


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 29, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Sorry "extra inhilation" only gives you 1 more per day...dragon breath lets you use it every 1D4 rounds but requires 6HD.




Yeah, but as a kobold tank with only 4hd (  ), I figure I need all the HP and natural armour I can muster.

Which reminds me, Ivid, would you have a problem with me using the kobold rite to give up 1hp and some gold for a 1st level sorc/wiz spell as a spell-like ability 1/day? I'm thinking True Strike would go well with my Smite Evil... 

And starting wealth is 19 000 gold for ECL 7, regardless of LA, right?


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 29, 2007)

Half-Dragon Kobold...
Dragon Shaman...
Dragonborn...

I see a trend.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 29, 2007)

I am okay with that. If I find out in the end that your kobold is overpowered, I can simply kill him off.






...


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 29, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> I am okay with that. If I find out in the end that your kobold is overpowered, I can simply kill him off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey now, it's not like I'm playing a kobold frenzied berzerker...


----------



## zoons (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks like there're going to be a LOT of breath weapons in our group.  Carful where you stand or you' could get frozen, burned and covered in acid, all in one turn.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jan 29, 2007)

> Half-Dragon Kobold...
> Dragon Shaman...
> Dragonborn...
> 
> I see a trend.



Now, Gabriel didn't _ask_ to have that friggn' spirit bound to himself... there's times when he dreams things he doesn't know where they come from, and he's comfortable hangin' round with some draconic companions...
Friggin' dragons...


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ivid, can I join in?


----------



## zoons (Jan 29, 2007)

Does anyone have any suggestions for my final Feat for Zanax Frost?

I still have some other modifying to do (Gonna drop the +2 two handed weapon for a +1 one handed weapon and a shield and get some scrolls and potions to make me more versitile).

I don't have anything but the Core 3 books and a couple extra MM's so if there's anything juicy out there that I'm missing, feel free to speak up, but expect clarifying questions since I can't refference other books.

Thanks in advance,

Zoons


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 29, 2007)

zoons said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any suggestions for my final Feat for Zanax Frost?




Theres always the wild feats from complete divine:

*Name: - Prerequisite of wild shape - all cost one WS use each activation*
Boars ferocity - fight normally while at -1 to -9 hp for 1 minute
Cheetah speed - gain spd 50ft for 1 hour
Eagles wings - Gain wings and 60 ft fly (avg) for 1 hour
Grizzlies claws - gain 2 primary claw attacks at 1D6 dmg for 1 hour
Lions pounce - You can make a full attack after a charge
Serpents venom - gain secondary bite attack 1D4 + 1/2 str & vemon for 1 hour
Swim like a fish  - gain gills and 40 ft swim speed/ +8 swim ch for 1 hour
Wolverines rage - rage like a 1st lvl barb for 5 rounds

or 

Extra wild shape - WS 2 more times per day
Fast wild shape - WS as a move action
Augment healing - heal 4 ranks - your healing spells heal +2 per spell lvl extra
Spontaneous healer - knowledge (religion) 4 ranks, nonevil - swap out your spells for cures


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 30, 2007)

Jeremo_the_Natterer said:
			
		

> Ivid, can I join in?




Of course!


----------



## zoons (Jan 30, 2007)

Fast wild shape - WS as a move action



Well that sounds spicy.  That would potentially allow me to shift into an appropriate animal and still get off an attack if based.

Not sure which would be more useful, that or more times per day.  I suppose knowing if I was going to get surprised would help.    Since wild shape lasts for quite a while, if you have the time to prepare for the battle, there's no benefit to the fast wild shape.  Unless getting back to human becomes important.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 30, 2007)

Is there still a chance to get in? If so.

edit: I was going to apply to play a cleric, but seeing that you've already have several divine casters I think I'll go with a Wizard instead.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 30, 2007)

The slots are still open, though more players have been called than there are slots - should I not from anyone that has signed in, but not submitted a character, before Feb 5th, you can replace one of them.

I'll close the recruitment now, though, to make sure I don't have to disappoint anyone.  

*Renaming the thread...*


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 31, 2007)

Added some backstory will add more later.


----------



## zoons (Feb 2, 2007)

We got our last three players yet?


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 3, 2007)

No - I'll wait until Monday, and should noone of them give a word until then, I will open recruitment again... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am curious how you will manage this adventure...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 4, 2007)

*Bumping it up*

Recruiting's open again! Now, who submits fast enough, wins...


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 5, 2007)

*Work in Progress*

Maigreth Mersine

Female Wizard 7 (Specialist of Divination)
Barred School: Enchantment

Abilities: (29ptb)
Str: 8/-1 
Dex: 12/+1 
Con: 14/+2
Int: 20/+5 (17+2+1)
Wis: 12/+1
Cha: 10/+0 

HD/HP: 4+6d4+14
Speed: 30ft
Initiative: +5

AC: 10+1(dex)

Saves:
Fort: +4 (2+2)
Ref: +3 (2+1)
Will: +6 (5+1)

BaB/Grapple: +3/+2
Attack: +2/By Spell

Skills: 70pts
Concentration (Con):..........12 (10+2)
Decipher Script (Int):........15 (10+5)
Knowledge Arcana (Int):.......15 (10+5)  
Knowledge History (Int):......15 (10+5) 
Knowledge Dungeoneering (Int):15 (10+5) 
Knowledge The Planes (Int):...15 (10+5)
Spellcraft (Int):.............15 (10+5)

Languages: 6

Feats:
Improved Inititative
Spell Penetration
Greater Spell Penetration
Spell Focus (Evocation)
Greater Spell Focus (Evocation)

Summon Familiar
Scribe Scroll


Spells:

0:4..: 
1:6+1: 
2:4+1: 
3:3+1: 
4:2+1: 

Spellbook:

Equipment (19k):
Headband of Intellect +2: 4000gp
(Boccob's) Blessed Book: 12500gp


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks!

Pleas post your character in the Rogues Gallery as well:

CLICKY


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 5, 2007)

It doesn't really appear that you have any rogue type characters yet, give me a day or so and I could get you a submission if that's okay?


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 6, 2007)

I'll post more details soon: background, personality, and appearance, if you so desire. I'll also update things, like name, hit points.



No Name Yet

Male Halfling Rogue 4 | Ranger 2 | Barbarian 1
Alignment: CN

Abilities: (29)
STR - 6 (0 Points, -2 Racial)
DEX - 20 (13 Points, +1 @ 4th Level, +2 Racial)
CON - 12 (4 Points)
INT - 16 (10 Points)
WIS - 8 (0 Points)
CHA -10 (2 Points)

HP: 6+3d6+2d8+1d12
Speed: 30ft
Initiative: +5

AC: 22 (+5 Armor, +1 Shield, +5 Dex, +1 Size)

Saves:
Fort: 8
Reflex: 12
Will: 2

BAB/Grapple: +6/+0

Weapons:
+1 Bane Sling Versus Undead: +14/+9 1d3+1 x2 50ft range

Class Abilities:
Sneak Attack - 2d6
Evasion
Uncanny Dodge
Trapfinding
Trapsense +1
Favored Enemy - Undead
Track
Wild Empathy
Combat Style - Rapid Shot
Fast Movement
Rage

Racial Abilities:
+2 Dex, -2 Str
+2 Bonus on Climb, Jump, Move Silently
+1 Bonus on Saving Throws
+2 Bonus on Saves versus Fear
+1 Bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings
+2 Bonus on Listen
Favored Class: Rogue

Skills:
Balance  - 7 (0 ranks + 5 Dex + 2 Synergy)
Climb - 0 (0 Ranks - 2 Str + 2 Racial)
Decipher Script - 10 (7 Ranks + 3 Int)
Disable Device - 12 (7 Ranks + 2 Ranks CC + 3 Int)
Escape Artist - 12 (7 Ranks + 5 Dex)
Hide - 14 (8 Ranks + 1 Rank CC + 5 Dex)
Listen - 10 (9 Ranks - 1 Wis + 2 Racial)
Move Silently - 16 (7 Ranks + 2 Ranks CC + 5 Dex + 2 Racial)
Open Lock - 15 (7 Ranks + 3 Ranks CC + 5 Dex)
Search - 18 (10 Ranks + 5 Goggles + 3 Int)
Sleight of Hand - 12 (7 Ranks + 5 Dex)
Spot - 8 (9 Ranks - 1 Wis)
Survival - 2 (1 Rank - 1 Wis + 2 Synergy)
Tumble - 12 (7 Ranks + 5 Dex)

Feats:
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot

Equipment:
+1 Mithral Chain Shirt
Darkwood Buckler
+1 Bane of Undead Sling
Ring of Sustenance
Boots of Levitation
Goggles of Minute Seeing
Cloak of Resistance +1
Heward's Handy Haversack.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you! Welcome aboard - but PLEAZZE put your character stats to the rogues gallery thread.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 6, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Thank you! Welcome aboard - but PLEAZZE put your character stats to the rogues gallery thread.




Done, and it's good to be aboard!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 6, 2007)

Wait until you meet the Skeleton King, friend...


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm looking forward to it 

(Thanks)


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 6, 2007)

I updated my character in the rogue's gallery, complete with name and background. Peruse at your leisure.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 8, 2007)

*Bump*


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 9, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> *Bump*




Yeah, sorry I tried for a spot and kinda disappeared.  I guess actually I can still make guy number 8.

Question 1:  My favorate achivist Dark Knowledge ability is the damage one, which comes at Level 8.  Can there be a feat or item that gives +1 level to DK abities, analogous to the monks belt and similar items (I think there is one for wild shape).

Question 2: Whats the deal with spell aquisition?  How much are spells?  Is there such thing as a Boccob's Bessed Prayer Book?  How about the joint scroll thing?  Can he buy a divine scroll with a spell on the wizard list (Its divine if the guy with the feat is the cleric, even if the wizard provides the spells) and copy it into his book?


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 9, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Question 1:  My favorate achivist Dark Knowledge ability is the damage one, which comes at Level 8.  Can there be a feat or item that gives +1 level to DK abities, analogous to the monks belt and similar items (I think there is one for wild shape).




Well... Okaaaay... This is, of course, stretching the rules a bit, but why not. The adventure will possibly be hard enough...



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Question 2: Whats the deal with spell aquisition?  How much are spells?  Is there such thing as a Boccob's Bessed Prayer Book?  How about the joint scroll thing?  Can he buy a divine scroll with a spell on the wizard list (Its divine if the guy with the feat is the cleric, even if the wizard provides the spells) and copy it into his book?




Yes to all.   Just pick the spells that you consider balanced and realistical for his level.

- I leave the character tweaks all to you - if, in the end, the adventure is too easy or too hard, it is less fun for you.


----------



## zoons (Feb 9, 2007)

Most of the finnishing touches on my char are still on paper.  I'll get things transfered to the Rogue's Gallery thread this weekend.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 9, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Well... Okaaaay... This is, of course, stretching the rules a bit, but why not. The adventure will possibly be hard enough...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK, making him now.  Though to clarify, does he have to, at creation, essentially buy all the scrolls for spells he knows (which gets super-pricey), or is that assumed to be part of the consumables hes used over his career that it accounted for in starting wealth?

(Sorry for the questions...I'm going to assume that you meant that I should just pick a reaonsable spell set and stick it in a blessed book)


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 9, 2007)

And one more question...does the extra damage ability even work on undead?  Dark Knowledge in general definately applies to undead, and no exception is mentioned for any of the abilities, but the flavor text of the "foe" ability refers to vital spots.  On the other hand, the ranger favored enemy ability, which is based on special knowledge of certain creatures, does allow extra damage.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 10, 2007)

Almost done.  Anti-Undead and Acid focused alchemist/professor type who hates all things unnatural.  She'll be well-optimized for the concept, but in an archivist its an inherantly weak one so she should wind up pretty balanced.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 10, 2007)

No problem.  We still have plenty of time, and I usually have an emphasis on roleplaying in my games - so your first actions won't require detailed rule handling.


----------



## Land Outcast (Feb 12, 2007)

Probably I'll have to bow down; given that a Planescape appered, and the post rate is slower -which fits me nicely-    best of luck in case I lare announce my retirement


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 12, 2007)

You don't know what you're missing
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











The game wills in two days, as planned...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 13, 2007)

The game is open now!

Please click HERE to enter.

Hope the rest of you stayed with me inspite of the long wait!


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 13, 2007)

If it's okay with everyone, Rupert with be using the color Dark Orange. If there are any problems with readability, let me know.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 13, 2007)

Okay for me.


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 13, 2007)

Timrek will ussse -- I mean, use -- Dark Green.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 13, 2007)

White for Maigreth.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 13, 2007)

Battlehammer shall address the assembly in "Dark Red" if it please the court.


----------



## kinem (Feb 14, 2007)

Anton will speak in Sienna.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 14, 2007)

I need to post the character (I will tonight), though the spellbook part isnt done yet.

Clara von Sorril will use royal blue.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 14, 2007)

"Professor"?  She surely teaches at the Flesh & Bone University, next to Dr Conan the Destroyer.  *Cheap joke, but I am a bit tired.*


----------



## zoons (Feb 14, 2007)

Sounds like Zanax would be good with Medium Turquoise.

Purple for the occasional word from Moja.


----------



## zoons (Feb 14, 2007)

Sorry to start a day or two late.  I thought we were scheduled for the 15th.

Z


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 14, 2007)

zoons said:
			
		

> Sorry to start a day or two late.  I thought we were scheduled for the 15th.
> 
> Z




We all judged you accordingly


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 14, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> "Professor"?  She surely teaches at the Flesh & Bone University, next to Dr Conan the Destroyer.  *Cheap joke, but I am a bit tired.*




If it makes no sense for this campaign world, which I don't know anything about, I can change that.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 15, 2007)

There are universities in the bigger cities of the world (Tulla, City State, etc.). Yet, it is not uncommon for a sage to do some travelling. - I wrote a comment on this just to emphasize that we're still in a very conanesque setting.  

Wrong adventure group:






Right adventure group:


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 15, 2007)

DM_matt said:
			
		

> Professor Clara Von Sorril, Hunter of the Dead
> Magical "Alchemist" specializing in anti-Undead and acid magic, driven by a purist belief in the purging of the "unnatural" form the world.



just wonderin how this "class" gives you access to a 5th lvl spell (ie: dispel evil) at 4th lvl? Even paladins (who have dispel evil as a 4th lvl spell) can't cast it until 14th lvl.

@kafkonia  Full plate only lets you use 1 pt of your dex bonus unless you spend the extra 10k for mithral. so your ac is 32 oh the horror  

@everyone  don't forget a physical desription of your alter ego. We've still got several unformed clumps of mist in our party with gear


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 15, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> just wonderin how this "class" gives you access to a 5th lvl spell (ie: dispel evil) at 4th lvl? Even paladins (who have dispel evil as a 4th lvl spell) can't cast it until 14th lvl.
> 
> @kafkonia  Full plate only lets you use 1 pt of your dex bonus unless you spend the extra 10k for mithral. so your ac is 32 oh the horror
> 
> @everyone  don't forget a physical desription of your alter ego. We've still got several unformed clumps of mist in our party with gear




Still a fourth level paladin spell.  Even with all the tricks, in an undead-focused campaign, an Archivist is an interestingly-flavored but very weak alt. Cleric, missing out on turning, domains, hit points, and bab in return for a pretty good buff ability that affects the whole aprty equally, knowledge skills, and the big list tricks (which I relly need to go through an use more as I finish my spellbook...sry, real life is kicking my arse right now)


----------



## zoons (Feb 15, 2007)

Man I hear that.  I had the EPA show up unannounced this week.  Talk about a huge time sink.  I'll be lucky to be caught up with real life now by July.  :/


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 15, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> @everyone  don't forget a physical desription of your alter ego. We've still got several unformed clumps of mist in our party with gear




I just have to find a plain enough picture. It's not easy to find unattractive (but not ugly) and interesting-looking women with the medieval fantasy look online.


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 15, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> just wonderin how this "class" gives you access to a 5th lvl spell (ie: dispel evil) at 4th lvl? Even paladins (who have dispel evil as a 4th lvl spell) can't cast it until 14th lvl.




This "class", as you put it, has access to all divine spells in much the same way as a wizard has access to all arcane spells -- ie, if you can find a way to scribe them into your prayerbook, you can learn them.



> @kafkonia  Full plate only lets you use 1 pt of your dex bonus unless you spend the extra 10k for mithral. so your ac is 32 oh the horror




My mistake, I quick-skimmed the masterwork write-up and got the adjustments mixed up. I'll correct it.


----------



## Land Outcast (Feb 15, 2007)

Argh! deadline for my written works is March 5th, luck to you all!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh people, you can be lucky that I haven't found the tiem to browse through the charsheets yet. Cheating will be punished with spectacular, yet slow in-character torturation.

You can find just the Skeleton King, or I can easily mod the adventure so you must face this one here:






Just beware...


----------



## zoons (Feb 16, 2007)

Man, that's nasty!

Any problems with my sheet, just shout.  I'll fix 'em.

Z


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 17, 2007)

_*Houri:*_

Tribe of tan-skinned nomads, famous for their courtesans. Pseudo-arabian culture. 
Said to worship demonic entitities and Djinnis.






Sorry, I tend to forget that you all are new to the setting.


----------



## zoons (Feb 17, 2007)

How many of these undead warriors just appeared?  That will make a difference on my actions.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 17, 2007)

A large horde - you can't see how many, but MANY.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Are all these skeletons normal human size or are there bigger ones mixed in? 

Since it's night, and firelight only extends 30ft normal +30ft shadowy, as many as we can see we can affect (60ft turn/rebuke range) right?


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 18, 2007)

I really enjoy the dark and horrorific feel of this game. Some of your posts are really scary, especially the one with David Hasselhoff.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 20, 2007)

Big parties can always use another tank, and can always use a tripper.  You ok with Adam "Whirling Rock" Karsh, Goliath Barbarian2/Fighter4 ?  What about alt class Features from Arcana Unearthed?  They have a barb option (Wolf Totem) that gives Imp. Trip instead of Uncanny Dodge, which seems more appropriate for big stony basher.  Also, unless you think its overkill, there is a replace rage with favored enemy.  I'm posting a build (not necessarily a complete one, but most of a build) in the RG now.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 20, 2007)

I am okay with it... But what is a *Goliath*?


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 20, 2007)

From races of stone.  They are big earth-themed warrior types who dwell in mountains.  They have +4str, +2 con, -2dex, powerful build, which makes them large for some purposes (essentially all the advantageous ones, except they do not have reach, the storongest part about being large), a couple random minor abilities about jumping and climbing in mountains, and ecl +1.  Basically, buffer than a half-orc (ecl 0), but weaker than a half-ogre (ecl 2), and earth-themed instead of evil horde themed.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## zoons (Feb 22, 2007)

Regretfully I will be out of town Friday 2-22-07 thru Sunday 2-24-07.  I am unsure if I will be able to post on those days.  I will try, but may not have access to the internet.

Z


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 22, 2007)

No problem. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## zoons (Feb 22, 2007)

To answer your in-game question, it would be impossible for the party to directly follow Zanax, but it would be easy for them to follow Moja.  

I think we're all just a little stumped with what's going on.  Nobody's sure what to do next.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 23, 2007)

No problem. I think the next post will make things way more understandable. 


EDIT: ...Or I'll just kill you all...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry folks, I have to postpone the next (longer and more descriptive) post until tomorrow. Just no time for gaming, today.   :\


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 1, 2007)

Again, sorry for the minor delay -  the beginning of the adventure relies a lot on suspense, and I hope this doesn't tire you....

After all, you are already standing at the gates of... Whatever may lurk in the dark...


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 8, 2007)

I was just wondering how often you checked the board Ivid? You seem to be missing half of my posts.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 8, 2007)

What? Who? Where? HOW?

*Reads*






 Well, I see. I am so sorry!

How could I forget you!? *It's nothing personal, of course*


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry for the delay - will update the threads tomorrow... *Sighs* So much to do, so little time...  :\


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 22, 2007)

The more I read through the module, the more I feel I need to beef it up a bit...

I already had to alter great part to make it wortk playing, but now I think I'll just skip part of the ending for a better conclusion. (Just to keep you informed - I hope everyone's alright with that.)

That doesn't say I don't like the module - all to the contrary. The problem for me is that it is really unfit for PbP, since it's supposed to be played out very quickly and there are many many odds and ends. Gotta straighten it up from now...


----------



## zoons (Mar 23, 2007)

Not sure how to respond with Zanax.  Do we all see the spectre that appeared over the sarcophagus?  Is that close to Titus?  Are we all still invisible to undead?


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 24, 2007)

Yes, you are still invisible to undead. No, only Titus sees the spectre. The spectre indeed floats close to Titus, but you should not know that by now...  



			
				Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Can you give me an OOC when ya give a description like  "Titus freezes in place, Titus falls to the ground helpless, etc." and things like that. just give me a little "ooc youve been paralyzed" type of thing to let me know if I can communicate with the party and or act.




I took that you were frozen in horror - if there would have been any special condition that had to be taken into account, I would have said so, of course!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 26, 2007)

I am sorry if this is a dull question, but since I am no english native speaker, you might understand: What does it mean to "disbelieve a spectre"? - I take that is the same as to turn it?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 26, 2007)

No, disbeleiving the spectre (or anything else for that matter) is, attempting to discern if it is an illusion or a real presence. just read the illusion part under magic in the PHB.

On another topic, I was wondering whats happening with everyone else? This is supposed to be a once a day PBP right?


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you for the clarification!

As for my part, I try to adjust to your posting rate. No sense in advancing when half of the party isn't ready. - However, I realize that a dungeon crawl is extremely hard to play as a PbP, since there's not much space for actions and many actions can easily become redudant.


----------



## zoons (Mar 30, 2007)

Two quick things.

First, what came out of my Tan bag of tricks when I threw out one of the little fuzz balls?  I could potentially use the critter to scout.

Second, advanced warning.  I will be mostly unavailable to post from ~April 6 thru April 12.  I may get a post in here or there, but it will be by luck and chance.  Fell free to NPC Zanax and Moja as you see fit if you don't hear from me then.

I have noticed the posts are sparce as well.  I'm generally here once/day, but if it isn't updated by the DM since my last post, I won't post again.  Sometimes I just get here too soon and getting back in the evening isn't possible.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 31, 2007)

No problem. I usually check here every day, and try to update the posts as often as possible, but I don't want to rush forward if the party isn't ready. - So I mostly wait until at least three people have posted, and then move on.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 3, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: Looks like I've forgotten to pick languages for Maigreth. I guess Giant is out of the question, but do the other standard languages apply for this campaign? Are there any campaign-specific languages that some of us should know?




Yes, they do. Feel free to pick any language that you find of use. I'll allow you even to pick Giant, if you like.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 7, 2007)

Update coming tomorrow... The holidays are busier than I thought...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 7, 2007)

In any case, before I forget:

Blessed Easter Holidays to you all!  

Yours,

Rafael


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 11, 2007)

Not to be a pain, but I'm thinking that people are waiting to see what happens. Maybe you can post even just a one line reply each day to keep things rolling Ivid. 

Everyone said at the beginning that they could post once a day so if they don't, maybe just assume they continue their previous actions? If you're comfortable with that. 

(I check at least twice a day and I'm noticing that everyone is logged on almost every day and just not posting.)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 12, 2007)

@ DM_Matt


			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> From races of stone.  They are big earth-themed warrior types who dwell in mountains.  They have +4str, +2 con, -2dex, powerful build, which makes them large for some purposes (essentially all the advantageous ones, except they do not have reach, the storongest part about being large), a couple random minor abilities about jumping and climbing in mountains, and ecl +1.  Basically, buffer than a half-orc (ecl 0), but weaker than a half-ogre (ecl 2), and earth-themed instead of evil horde themed.



Does that have racial requirements? ie: any humanoid, any corporeal creature etc. and does it change your creature type to elemental or give a subtype? Just for my info thinking about using that template in another game.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry for the age-long delay, folks. Currently learning for an university exam.
 Update coming tomorrow.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 12, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> @ DM_Matt
> 
> Does that have racial requirements? ie: any humanoid, any corporeal creature etc. and does it change your creature type to elemental or give a subtype? Just for my info thinking about using that template in another game.




It's not a template, it's a race with a +1 LA, like an aasimar.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 13, 2007)

I am on it again! Expect my update very soon.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Ivid you on vacation or something? several questions have been asked over the last week that we are still waiting for answers .

P.S. you are not allowed to get into any more car accidents ;p


----------



## zoons (Apr 23, 2007)

Perhaps the exams are keeping him tied up.  Seems some of our other posters are delinquent too.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 23, 2007)

I think we're all here and accounted for, just pretty much waiting for the right moment. I'm sure we could make an effort to post more dialogue between the party so as not to be contigent on Ivid progressing the storyline.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 25, 2007)

We're just kind of at the edge of a dangerous spot so jumping around is only gonna get us broke or dead or both at the same time. And Ivid is logging in every day as I check at least twice a day most days.

@DM_Matt did you mean _huge _spiked chain on your goliath since he counts as large for most stuff?


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 25, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> We're just kind of at the edge of a dangerous spot so jumping around is only gonna get us broke or dead or both at the same time. And Ivid is logging in every day as I check at least twice a day most days.
> 
> @DM_Matt did you mean _huge _spiked chain on your goliath since he counts as large for most stuff?




Its my understnading that in 3.5, its called a large spiked chain.  That is, a spiked chain designed for a large creature.  The weapons sizes have been disaggregated from the size of creature meant to use them.  Bottom line though is that its one damage step above a regular spiked chain.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 25, 2007)

There you are! My lost group is back!

 I was around all the time and wondered what had happened...

I repeatedly had ENW stop giving me email notifications, so maybe that's the cause.

Plus, I indeed had exams and afterwards was away for a few days, so I surely didn't have the time to put too much effort into getting things running again!

 Now, I see you have been posting all the while... I am so sorry! I'll update the thread ASAP!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry, just had to share this:

http://www.shamusyoung.com/twentysidedtale/?p=976


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 2, 2007)

Here's a pictue of what Liowan, the race your lost prisoner belongs to, may look like:


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 6, 2007)

Sorry AGAIN for the delay... University stuff is getting stressy these days, but I certainly want to go on with this if you like.


----------



## Nephtys (May 8, 2007)

I don't deserve your apology since I'm such an extremely infrequent poster, but if the rest of the group wants to continue playing I'll continue to follow the thread and jump in whenever I'm needed .


----------



## ethandrew (May 8, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I don't deserve your apology since I'm such an extremely infrequent poster, but if the rest of the group wants to continue playing I'll continue to follow the thread and jump in whenever I'm needed .




I'm definitely up for playing, I just don't want to seem like I'm posting every other post, so I try to give others the opportunity to take the stage.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 8, 2007)

I post when there's something for Timrek to do; the rest of the time I leave things be so as to let other more suited characters take charge.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 8, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> I post when there's something for Timrek to do; the rest of the time I leave things be so as to let other more suited characters take charge.




Simlarly, Adam will act when it makes sense for him to.  But a quiet, stone tank without a confident grasp of common and few knowledge skills isn't finding much to do.


----------



## ethandrew (May 8, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Simlarly, Adam will act when it makes sense for him to.  But a quiet, stone tank without a confident grasp of common and few knowledge skills isn't finding much to do.




We could always go pick a fight... so far we've avoided three I believe, through our invisibility to undead and befriending the giant.


----------



## kinem (May 8, 2007)

I also tend to post only when Anton has something to do.  I'll post soon ...

It looks like we all optimized to fight undead, while the dungeon is mostly trap based  :\


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 11, 2007)

Hi folks, glad to see you all still there.

Basically,  I have to apologize another time - I have to do some very important exams next week, and this limits my online time.

I feel that I owe it to you that I don't post when I am stressed or wouldn't enjoy it, so things have slowed down a bit. Now, things will get better as well..: Especially because you are not too far from the adventure's showdown...


----------



## Kafkonia (May 11, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Hi folks, glad to see you all still there.
> 
> Basically,  I have to apologize another time - I have to do some very important exams next week, and this limits my online time.
> 
> I feel that I owe it to you that I don't post when I am stressed or wouldn't enjoy it, so things have slowed down a bit. Now, things will get better as well..: Especially because you are not too far from the adventure's showdown...




Take your time, Ivid. Schooling (unfortunately) comes first, after all.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 16, 2007)

Woof! I am back now... Somewhat. Expect a longer and (finally, relaxed) update later today or tomorrow...   About 100 emails waiting to be answered...


----------



## zoons (May 16, 2007)

Glad you're back.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 18, 2007)

good to see ya


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 18, 2007)

Thank you!

Twenty more emails remaining! 
Already wrote part of your next post, still have to think about it...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 22, 2007)

Hi all,

Sad news from my part, but I think we all saw it coming.

I'll have to end our game before its time. 
I left you waiting for regular posts for over a month now, and can't guarantee them for the forseeable future.

It's not that I would not have the time to check these boards now and then, 
but I feel that I will have great difficulties posting on a regular base, like I did in the months before. I'll now proceed to write an outro for the adventure, and then end the game.

Even if it might not have seemed so, I try to take all my committments - even those on the virtual web - seriously. Before posting something boring or inclomplete and mediocre, I prefer to step back from my duties as your DM instead of making you slowly loose your interest in the game due to my uninspired moderation.

That said, I enjoyed gaming with you all a lot, especially since you all had memorable characters and understood to play them well. It was great fun for me to watch you proceeding, and I would have wished that we could continue like that.

Maybe, we can resume our common game here together on another occassion. I certainly consider it an honour to have DMed you and hope our paths cross again in the future, maybe even on this virtual gaming table.

Your friend,

Rafael


----------



## ethandrew (May 22, 2007)

I truly appreciate your honesty and ability to step back. It is a shame we cannot continue but completely understandable as to why. Thank you for running this game for us.


----------



## Nephtys (May 22, 2007)

I feel the same way.


----------



## kinem (May 22, 2007)

So say we all.  Thanks.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 23, 2007)

We all understand, Ivid. Thanks for giving it a shot. *thumbs up*


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 27, 2007)

Thank you for your kind responses!  I hope we meet again on an occassion were I can dedicate more time to such a game!

R


----------

